# General > The Literature Network >  Looking for Someone to Write Shakespeare Summaries

## Admin

I would like to add a summary of each Shakespeare play, scene by scene and act by act. To this site. I am looking for someone to do this. There is pay, but don't expect it to make you rich. If you are interested please PM me with your qualifications and an estimate of how long it'd take you to do all his plays.

----------


## Admin

Still looking

----------


## quasimodo1

To Admin: This sounds interesting although I must say plot summaries have been done many times. Interpretation, analysis of soliloquies, of characters, and twenty other factors make it more difficult. Perhaps you could clarify what you are after. Sincerely, RJS

----------


## Admin

A an original plot summary, just summary, not analysis, for the site.

----------


## papayahed

Can I copy from Sparksnotes?

----------


## Admin

No. That would be copyright infringement.

----------


## Ygraine

I understand if you'd want to look elsewhere, as this is only my second post on the site, but I'd be very happy to do this for you. Over the last two years I have studied a third of the plays, so they shouldn't take very long at all. In fact, it would probably be good revision for me. The remaining two thirds may take slightly longer, but as I only have 7 hours a week of set things to do I'm sure I can manage to squeeze them in. Feel free to send me a message and let me know

----------


## Admin

still looking

----------


## dramasnot6

I think I know someone who would be interested. Is it ok if it's a non-member?

----------


## optimisticnad

this sounds great! im going to be rich! :-) (by the way im joking. all you need is love....damn beatles.)

Can you give an example? That way we can see what your after in terms of length, quality etc. etc. if thats ok.

----------


## dramasnot6

they have some great summaries on this site shakespeare-online.com, I think that is the kind of thing they are looking for. I don't know.

----------


## Lindenmoss

I think I'll be interested. I'm in the process of working through an English degree, and though I haven't been there long enough to specialise in anything, I do adore Shakespeare. I think I'll have it completed within a year.

----------


## Lindenmoss

I'm interested. I'm currently working through an English degree (BA) and I think I'll complete the project within a year at the most.

----------


## Admin

No, they don't have to be a member.

What I want is something like this:

http://www.online-literature.com/orwell/1984/

or

http://www.online-literature.com/ald...ave_new_world/

except for each scene.

----------


## Admin

Payment would be $10 per summary.

Maybe if enough are interested multiple people could divide the players up amongst themselves. 

For instance does anyone wish to write the Histories?

----------


## Niamh

Do you want a brief outline of each act before summerising each scene? I.e Act I...... the scene 1....etc. Do you want quotes included so readers will understand which part of the scene you are refaring too?
I dont mind doing a few for you Admin. I've studied Romeo and Juliet, Hamlet and Othello as well as reading many others. I could do summeries of these if you want? The only thing is it could be a while before you recieve them due to the nature of my job. 
Do you want a draft sent first?

Ah just reread the beginning...Qualification...never finished college....never mind, just thought i'd offer a hand out to get you started.

----------


## Admin

Finishing college isn't a requirement.

----------


## Schokokeks

> Maybe if enough are interested multiple people could divide the players up amongst themselves. 
> 
> For instance does anyone wish to write the Histories?


Sharing would be a good idea, we could do all of them much faster that way.
So let's collect who's interested.

Lindenmoss ?
Niamh ?
Drama's friend ?
Nightshade
and me  :Smile: .

Maybe anyone has a preference for some of the plays and we could divide them up according to our liking, just because it might be a bit dull for one person to do _all_ the Histories  :Wink: .
So here's the list of Willy's plays:

The Tempest - SchokokeksThe Two Gentlemen of VeronaThe Merry Wives of WindsorMeasure for MeasureThe Comedy of Errors*Much Ado About Nothing - SchokokeksLove's Labour's LostA Midsummer Night's DreamThe Merchant of VeniceAs You Like ItThe Taming of the ShrewAll's Well That Ends WellTwelfth Night or What You WillThe Winter's TalePericles, Prince of TyreThe Two Noble Kinsmen King JohnRichard IIHenry IV, part 1Henry IV, part 2Henry VHenry VI, part 1Henry VI, part 2Henry VI, part 3Richard IIIHenry VIII Troilus and CressidaCoriolanusTitus AndronicusRomeo and JulietTimon of AthensJulius CaesarMacbethHamletKing LearOthelloAntony and CleopatraCymbeline

* completed

Have your pick and I'll edit the list.
I'd like to start doing _Much Ado about Nothing_, in case Admin is satisfied with my sample writing.

If you disagree with any of this, Admin, speak forth  :Smile: .

----------


## Niamh

like i said i'd do a couple, R&J and Hamlet but i still have to get in a sample to Admin. Am Only offering to do a few because i'm a bit time constraint with work and with summer coming up the hours are going to be LONG!

----------


## Miss Madison

I would love to help out! I've studied both Hamlet and The Merchant's Venice intently with a personal tutor who is a retired professor from Warwick University, he taught English there, he's so passionate about Shakespeare! I think HE should be the one to do them haha, but he's pretty much computer illiterate I'm afraid.

----------


## Schokokeks

Please keep us updated here to see who's working on which play  :Nod: .
Happy summarising !  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

i dont think i'll be able to do it now. Lot going on at home so i wont get the chance. :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

hummmmm put me down on the list too, but bare in mind no qualifications to do this what so ever except interest in the plays.

----------


## chasestalling

> I would like to add a summary of each Shakespeare play, scene by scene and act by act. To this site. I am looking for someone to do this. There is pay, but don't expect it to make you rich. If you are interested please PM me with your qualifications and an estimate of how long it'd take you to do all his plays.



if i'm not too late, i'd be interested. i'm semi computer literate, however, so that i'm at a loss as how to pm.

----------


## Admin

try here

http://www.online-literature.com/forums/private.php

----------

